# Which one do you like?



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 5, 2012)

Just wondering. Which do you like the best?


Pictures removed


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 5, 2012)

I like the 1st one the best. Did you draw them?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 5, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I like the 1st one the best. Did you draw them?


I drew the outlines of them on a picture and then traced that onto the papers then did the eyes, noses, mouths, beards, and any other internal lines by hand without anything to help. So I kinda drew them. lol


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jul 5, 2012)

I agree with HankTheTank, i like the 1st one


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 5, 2012)

I also like the top one.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow. Everybody likes the first one. (well three people) I like them all but I like the first and second the same. Not a huge fan of the colored beard.


----------



## Fierlin (Jul 6, 2012)

First one. Reminds me of that dude in Lion King, standing on the big rock.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jul 6, 2012)

*1st one is best. *


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 6, 2012)

Well guess I'm the odd one out...I like the second one best


----------



## flemish lops (Jul 6, 2012)

I think I'll go with the first one.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jul 6, 2012)

First


----------



## RemudaOne (Jul 6, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Well guess I'm the odd one out...I like the second one best


Well, like peas in a pod, I guess. I prefer the second one as well


----------

